# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين  23  مارس 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى

فضيحة جديدة لاتحاد الكرة واللجنة المنظمة.
 ابوعشرين : أفخر أنني تتلمذت على يد الأسطورة بريمة.
 لجنة تقصي الحقائق تعلن عن نتائج التحقيق حول عقد الاستثمار يوم الخميس.
 سكرتير السوكرتا : سنستأنف القرار وما حدث قمة العشوائية.
 الضو قدم الخير : فترة التوقف مثالية لالتقاط الأنفاس... والشرطة يرحب بقرار الايقاف.
 رئيس الفلاح عطبرة : لن نرضي بهذا العبث...
 نائب رئيس الدائرة القانونية بالمريخ يؤكد عدم صحة العقد المتداول... ولجنة تقصي الحقائق تجتمع مع لجنة الاستثمار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“باج نيوز” يكشف أبرز الأجندة..مجلس  المريخ”اجتماع حسم الأزمات” 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جلسة اليوم ستفصل في كل القضايا المطروحة بالساحة المريخية بحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”.
أفادت تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ اجتماع مجلس المريخ المرتقب خلال  ساعات بقيادة رئيس النادي، آدم عبد الله سوداكال، سيناقش ملف الاستثمار  بالنادي والتجاوزات التي تمّت وما أسفرت عنه لجنة التحقيق.



ومن المتوقّع أنّ يبحث المجلس تقرير لجنة التحقيق التي  كوّنت مؤخرًا على إثر تلك التجاوزات قبل إصدار قراراتٍ تصحيحية بشأن  العقودات التي أبرمت.
ووفق ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ ملف مستحقات اللاعبين سيكون من بين  الأجندة التي سيعمل المجلس على مناقشتها للوصول إلى حلٍ نهائي تجاهها بعد  الاستماع إلى تقرير القطاع الرياضي.
وقالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ رئيس النادي سوداكال طلب في الاجتماع  الماضي الإسراع بتكملة إجراءات إصدار صحيفة المريخ، وينتظر أنّ يقدم أحمد  مختار وعمر محمد عبد الله التصوّر الموضوع تمهيدًا لإجازته من قبل المجلس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 كورونا المريخ

 *بينما يتواصل الذعر بين سكان  العالم من خطر إنتشار فيروس كورونا الذى جعل الدول العظمى تصرخ وتستجدي  الجميع من اجل توفير الدعم والسند.نجد ان الحال فى المريخ لا يختلف كثيرا  عن ما يدور فى العالم الخارجي من تفشي وباء لا يُرى بالعين المجردة
  *كذلك الحال فى نادى الاحمر والذى يشهد كذلك تفشي وباء (المتسلقين) على  اكتاف النادي بحثا عن كنز الاموال وتقديما لمصالحهم الشخصية التي كانت  ومازالت سبب كل ازمات المريخ
 *نعيش الان فى عهد ملئ بالتناقضات  والمصائب بسبب شخصيات ما كان لها ان تحلم بدخول ديار النادي لولا الفرص  التي وجدتها من وراء حجاب وحاولت ان تخلق لنفسها اساطير من العدم.وهى فى  حقيقة الامر لا تسوي جناح بعوضة
 *فى فترة السيد جمال الوالي شاهدنا  مجموعة كبيرة من المتسلقين والمنتفعين الذين اصبحوا فيما بعد مجموعة من  (رجال المال والاعمال) بعد ان وجدوا الطريق امامهم ممهدا للوصول الى السطح  باسرع مما توقعوا
 *فهنالك من دخل عالم المريخ وهو يحمل (شنطة حديد)  ويكاد يصل مرحلة العدم وخرج من النادي وهو منتفخ الشدقين والجيوب. وهنالك  من ظهر وهو لا يعرف الكتابة والقراءه واصبح بين ليلة وضحاها من اصحاب  النفوذ والقرار ويمتطى افخم السيارات
 *هذه النباتات المتسلقة كان  لها دور كبير فى عديد الاخفاقات التي صاحبت تلك الفترة من عهد المريخ.بعد  ان فشلت فى كل الملفات والمهام التي اؤكلت لها وقدمت مصالحها الشخصية على  مصلحة الكيان فكان من الطبيعي ان يصبح الكيان الخاسر الاكبر
 *ولم  يختلف الحال كثيرا فى العهود التي اعقبت إبتعاد السيد جمال الوالي عن نادى  المريخ . فشاهدنا وتابعنا وعاصرنا ظهور العديد من النباتات المتسلقة التي  سارت على درب من سبقوها وإن كان البعض منهم اشد مُكراً وسوء
 *الان  ونحن نحلم ونتمنى ان نعيش عهد الديموقراطية فى عالم المريخ بعد طول  غياب.نجد ان الاحداث لا زالت تتكرر بالكربون وقد تكون اشد سوء وقذارة لان  من يمارسون التسلق والفساد الان صعدوا على اكتاف الديموقراطية وصنعوا  لانفسهم شعارات يعلمون فى قرارة انفسهم انها مجرد شعارات لا تسمن ولا تغنى  من جوع
 *يكفي فقط ان نشير لاستغلال البعض لاحد اهم واكبر (احلام)  مجتمع المريخ متمثلة فى الاستثمار من اجل الفائدة الشخصية ولم يهمهم من  يكون الضحية سواء كان نادى المريخ او ابواواب او اي شخص اخر.المهم فقط ان  ينتصروا لمصالحهم الشخصية
 *يُمكن لهؤلاء وبكل بساطة ان (ينصبوا)  ويحتالوا على كل صاحب نعمة ومال.ولن يستثنوا فى ذلك حتى من غادر البلاد  مغتربا ومفارقا للاهل والوطن بحثاً عن الرزق ويمنى النفس يكون (عمادا) لاهل  بيته
 *وإن وجدوا الفرصة للإستفادة من اي شئ فلن يترددوا بكل تاكيدا  حتى وإن كانت هذه الفائدة على حساب محاربي الاحمر داخل المستطيل الاخضر
  *الان وبعد ان سنحت الفرصة لمجلس المريخ الحالي من اجل تصحيح الاوضاع وضرب  اوكار الفساد.نجد وبكل اسف ان المجلس يوفر لهم غطاء امن من اجل مواصلة  هوايتهم المحببة فى تدمير كل ما هو جميل فى عالم المريخ
 * وكما  توقعت بالامس فلم تخرج اللجنة التي كونها سوداكال من القانونيين باي توصيات  بخصوص ملف الاستثمار.وحتى ما تم تداولة عبر الوسائط بالامس تحت عنوان  توصية اللجنة القانونية لا يخرج من إطار الشائعات المضحكة لان مهام اللجنة  الاساسية بعيده كل البعد عن كشف حقيقة توقيع العقود
 *فمجلس المريخ  كما ذكرت بالامس علم على تام بكل ما تم من توقيع للعقود وبمباركة ومتابعة  ادم سوداكال واركان حربه.وينحصر عمل لجنة القانونيين فى التقصي عن حقيقة  (تغول) لجنة الاستثمار على صلاحية المجلس لا اكثر ولا اقل
  *والإجتماع الذى تمت الدعوة له من اجل الانعقاد اليوم لن يناقش اي تقارير  خاصة بلجنة القانونيين.بل سيحاول المجلس من خلال هذا الإجتماع إيجاد مخرج  لورطة العقود التي تم توقيعها. وفى الغالب ستتم تسوية (غير معلنة) بين  المجلس والاخ ابواواب تقضى بالتراجع عن كل ما تم الإتفاق عليه
 *ساظل  اكرر ان الإستثمار كـ(فكرة) هي بمثابة الحلم الذى يراود كل اهل  المريخ.ولكن المشكلة الاساسية فى طريقة طرح هذا الملف والضبابية التي سيطرت  عليه مما دعى اهل المريخ للشك والريبة فيما تحتويه هذه العقود
 *ولو  قُدر لابواواب او اي شخص اخر تقديم اطروحات استثمارية واضحة المعالم  وتعامل مع هذا الملف بشفافية فسيجد الدعم والسند من كل اهل المريخ . لان  الهم الاول رؤية المريخ كما نتمنى ونحلم بعيداً عن التعامل فى الخفاء
 اخر الكلام
 الشفافية مطلب لا تنازل عنه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف يقضي مدرب المريخ التونسي " المسلمي" وقت فراغه بعد توقف النشاط؟!
 يجيب المدرب بنشر صورة تجمعه مع مدرب اللياقة الالماني "توماس"!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن 
 يا عيني يا عنيه..

 * شخصياً لا زلت عند قناعتي بأن ما يحدث للمريخ في العقدين الأخيرين، من صراعات وخلافات ونوايا سيئة؛ سببه نحن!!!
 * كنا مضرب المثل في التوادد والتحاب، وطهارة العشق، ونقاء السريرة..
 * كنا جمهوراً واحداً... وصحافة واحدة.... ومنظومة إدارية تعمل من أجل الكيان..
 * وكان فريقنا سيد الساحة الداخلية، وسفير دولة السودان العظمى في المحافل الخارجية..
 * وكنا.. وكنا.. وكنا..!!! 
 * الآن أصبحنا شيعاً وأحزاباً، وتفرقنا أيدي سبأ..
 * والحق يقال.. برحيل المغفور له بإذن الله، الحكيم والأب مهدي الفكي، إلى  الدار الآخرة، فقدنا الاستقرار، والتماسك، والبوصلة التي تقودنا إلى طريق  المحافظة على حاجاتنا الجميلة.. والاستزادة منها..
 * بوضوح.... المريخ الآن - للأسف الشديد - ما عندو كبير...
 * و(الما عندو كبير، بتعب كتير).... وأبسط دليل، ما حدث ويحدث بعد رحيل مهدي الفكي له الرحمة والمغفرة..
 * والسؤال... أين طه صالح شريف، وود الياس، والفرقاء الطيب عبد الرحمن،  وعمر قدور وفاروق حسن، وبقية الإداريين القدامى، الذين كانوا يشكلون (مجلس  الشيوخ المريخي)، أيام مهدي الفكي، وحتى بعد رحيله؟؟!!
 * ما الذي دهاهم، وأضعف أدوارهم العظيمة التي كانوا يلعبونها، ويحصنون بها المريخ ضد نوائب الدهر..؟؟!! 
 * أهان عليهم مريخهم العظيم إلى درجة أن يقفوا موقف المتفرج أمام (المصائب) التي تتوالى عليه هذه الأيام؟؟
 * أم أنهم يا ترى استسلموا ورفعوا الراية البيضاء للمجلس الحالي، بعد أن (باعهم رخيص)، ورفض أن يعترف بأهميتهم؟؟!!
 * عموما لا يزال في الأمل بقية..  ولا زلنا نعشم في أن ينتفض هؤلاء  الكبار، وتكون لهم كلمة قوية، تستهدف مصلحة المريخ الكيان، لا يخشون في  سبيلها أي ظنون شبيهة بالظنون الآثمة التي وقع في حبائلها مجلس سوداكال،  وحل بموجبها مجلس الشورى، لنصبح بلا رأس ولا حكمة.... ولنا عودة..
 ----------------------------------
 هل يلحق ابواواب بالوالي
 ----------------------------------
 * مكالمة مطولة جمعتني عصر أمس الأول بقطب المريخ محمد ابوعوف (ابواواب)..  وقفت خلالها على تفاصيل التفاصيل الخاصة بظهوره العلني في مجتمع المريخ،  وأحلامه التي كان يتطلع إلى أن ينهض بها بالمريخ إلى مصاف الأندية  العالمية.. والتي بدل أن يقابلها مجلس المريخ بالعرفان والتقدير، ويعينه  عليها، قابلها بالجحود، وزور بعض أعضائه الكثير من الحقائق، وصوروا للشارع  المريخي كأنه - أي ابواواب - دخل مجتمع المريخ طامعاً في مكاسب شخصية، وسعى  وراء لجنة الاستثمار لتمرير أجندة خاصة.. وللأسف وقع البعض ضحية هذا  التزوير، مما جعله يفكر جاداً في أن (يبتعد عن الشر ويغني ليهو)!!
 *  حذرته من أن يفكر في ذلك بسبب قلة قليلة لا تساوي شيئاً إذا ما قورنت  بالاعداد الكبيرة التي استبشرت به خيراً.. وباركت رئاسته للجنة الاستثمار..  
 * وفي النهاية أقنعته بأن ابتعاده سيسعد أعداء النجاح، مثل ما أسعدهم  من قبل نجاحهم في إرغام الأخ جمال الوالي على الابتعاد، بعد الحرب القذرة  الدنيئة التي شنوها عليه، ولم يراعوا فيها أن استمراره يعني نهوض المريخ  إلى مصاف الأندية الكبرى..
 * عموما........... وضح لي تماماً  أن مجلس  المريخ عندما أغرى ابواواب برئاسة لجنة الاستثمار، لم يكن هدفه الاستفادة  من أفكاره الطموحة، وأحلامه المشروعة التي يستهدف بها مصلحة المريخ الكيان،  بقدر ما كان هدفه المائة وخمسين ألف دولار التي سينالها منه بعد توقيع  العقد، وتمكنه من معالجة القضايا المالية التي فشل في معالجتها.. والدليل  على ذلك أنه بعد أن تسلم المائة ألف دولار الأولى، رفض الخطوة التالية إلا  بعد أن يتسلم الخمسين ألف دولار المتبقية..!!! 
 * عموماً.. المؤتمر  الصحفي الذي وعد ابواواب بعقده في القريب، سيكشف الحقائق، ويضع النقاط على  الحروف المبهمة في بنود العقد الموقع بين المجلس وابواواب.
 * وإلى ذلك الحين، ننصح أمة المريخ بأن (تمسك قوي) في هذا الرجل..
 * ختاماً..... تجنبت ذكر بعض التفاصيل التي وقفت عليها من خلال المكالمة،  حرصاً على تهدئة الأوضاع، إلى حين أن تفرغ اللجنة المشكلة من مجلس المريخ  لتقصي الحقائق من أعمالها... وينعقد المؤتمر الصحفي ل(ابواواب)..
 * وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج لجنة التحقيق ملف الاستثمار في المريخ
 شكوي بنيابة المال العام ومحاسبه العضو الموقع 

  انهت لجنة تقصي الحقائق التي كونها رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال اعمالها  ونجحت في وضع يدها على العقد الذي تم توقيعه وتعرفت على عضو المجلس الذي  قام بالتوقيع إلى جانب هوية من وقع العقد إنابة عن أبو أواب .
   وتتجه اللجنة لتقديم ما توصلت إليه لسوداكال في ظل توقعات بإعلان نتائج  ما توصلت إليه اللجنة وقرارات المجلس التي تترتب عليها والتي تشمل إلغاء  العقد الذي تم توقيعه مع إرهاصات بمحاسبة العضو الذي قام بالتوقيع على  العقد .
 على صعيد متصل، تمسكت مجموعة من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية  بتصعيد ما تم في هذا الملف إلى أعلى المستويات وأكدوا تقديم بلاغ لدى نيابة  المال العام اليوم الأحد مع إمكانية القيام بخطوات أخرى تشمل تقديم شكوى  للمفوضية ووزارة الشباب والرياضة للتحقيق في ما حدث بهذا الملف سيما وأن  أراضي المريخ تعد ملكاً عاماً لا يجوز التصرف فيها بتلك الطريقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رؤى ثاقبة 
حامد الخواض

 مديوينة سوداكل
 @ رب ضارة  نافعه ... حل لجنة الاستثمار التي تم تكوينها قريبا"  برئاسة الاخ (ابو  اواب) كشفت الكثير من الحقائق التي كان من الممكن ان تقودنا لكوارث من  الصعوبه بمكان ان تنجلي قريبا" 
 @  العقد الذي ابرم مع لجنه الاستثمار التي هي في الاصل لجنه منبسقه من مجلس  الادارة تم تكوينها لتساعده في تفعيل الاستثمار بالنادي فقط ...وليس ليتحول  دورها للتغول على الاصول والاسم التجاري النادي 
 @ العقد الذي ابرم  مع اللجنه يوضح حقيقة هؤلاء المبتدئين ويؤكد على ان ليس كل من (هب ودب)  يصلح لقيادة نادي بحجم الزعيم كما انه يبين ان مصلحة النادي تاتي باخر  اهتماتهم
 @ جماهير المريخ تريد ان تعرف من مهر هذا العقد بتوقيعه من المجلس لتكشف لنا العتمه وتظهر لنا الحقيقه كامله ؟؟؟؟ 
  @ بالامس طالعنا  (مقطع فيديو) لمدرب المريخ السابق يامن الزلفاني يؤكد  فيه صحة حديث الاخ شمس الدين حول مقدم عقد الذي لم يستلم منه (ولا فلس) وقد  دون كمدوينه لسوداكال على النادي وانه لم يتحدث عنها مطلقا"..ولكن عقب ان  علم بتسجيل ذلك المبلغ كمديونة على النادي خرج بذلك التصريح ليملك الجميع  الحقائق وانه لن يرضى بذلك ابدا"...
 @ و اضاف عليه قائلا" انه لم  يستلم راتب شهرين تنازل عنهم للنادي الذي يعاني من الضائقه الماليه حبا"  واكراما" لتلك الجماهير التي بادلته تلك المحبه 
 @ حديث يامن الزلفاني زاد من محبتنا واحترامنا له ...ونتأسف جدا لما وجده من مجلس الغفله من استقلال سيء لطموحاته
 @ مقدم عقد الزلفاني والذي تم تسجيله كمديونه لسودكال على النادي كذبا" وفريه ليس الاوحد ..
 @ فهنالك العديد من المديونات التي ستطفو على السطح قريبا" 
 @ يجب ان تكون هنالك دوره محاسبيه يدعى لجمعيه طارئه لها.....ولكن من يطالب بذلك قبل ان تقع الفأس على الرأس !!!!!!!
  @ صراحه اصبحنا نتخوف ونشتم رائحة الخيانة رقم توجسنا من بنود العقد  الموقع مع لجنة الاستثمار الا ان توجسنا اكبر من سوداكال وما يخفيه لنا  القدر وحجم تلك المديونيات التي سيورثها لنا بما هو حقيقي منها  وافتراء  وكذب كذلك وهو اكثر ....
 @ اقالة الاستاذ عبد الحي المدير المالي للنادي لعدة اعوام هي لم تكن بداية (الهرج والمرج ) بالادارة التنفيذيه للنادي
 @ ولكن حتى لا تثبت تلك التجاوزات الماليه عليهم سارعو باقالته 
 @ نبحث عن الذين كانو يتحدثون  ويتمشدقون لنا بالشفافيه والحوكمه الرشيده... اين تتوارون من هذا العبث  ؟؟؟؟ 
 @ على العموم المريخ في محنه حقيقيه.... وليس له وجيع من واقع الحال ورة الفعل التي يتعامل بها الجميع 
 @ نتسائل بان اين كبار واهل المريخ من رموزه واقطاب
 @ هل انتهى دور مجلس الشورى بمجرد ان تم حله بجرة قلم  من هؤلاء الفشله؟؟
 @ هل اعضاء مجلس الشورى ينتظرون اعتماد من  المجلس الكسيح لكي يعملو على تحريك القاعده الجماهريه 
 @ اين رجال المريخ واهله .... هل كل اهل المريخ تربطهم بالمريخ المصالح !!!!
 @ لماذا يسكت الجميع وعضوية المريخ مغلقه لما يقارب الخمسه اشهر بدون بند يؤيد ذلك.. 
 @ هل اكتفى اعلامي النادي باقلامهم لتغير الواقع المرير الذي استمر لمايقارب الثلاث اعوام 
 @ ام من المفترض ان يبحثوا عن بادره حقيقيه بقيادة تلك القاعده الجماهرية على ارض الواقع ويكونوا هم في مقدمتها حضورا"!!!
 *اخيرا"*
 @ الله المستعان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة. 
مأمون أبو شيبة 

 حصيلة 70 مواجهة قمة في الألفية 
  * بسبب توقف النشاط الرياضي في العالم اجمع لمواجهة جائحة فيروس  الكورونا.. سننتهز هذه الفرصة لعمل حلقات جرد احصائي لكرة القدم في القمة  السودانية على مدى التاريخ لنعرف محصلة التنافس بين القمة خلال 90 عاماً.
 * أولاً نستعرض أدناه نتائج ومحصلة لقاءات القمة ال70 التي لعبت خلال سنوات الألفية الجديدة.. أي على مدى عقدين 2000 إلى 2019م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الأولى، فبراير 2000م.
 
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر (عبدالمجيد، محمد موسى)، الممتاز الثانية + درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 2000م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/1 (العجب2 /صلاح الضي)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 2001م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر (أبوحشيش، العجب)، الممتاز الأولى، أغسطس 2001م.
 
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الثانية، أكتوبر 2001م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2002م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (عثمان زكي/ بسطاوي)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 2002م.
 * فاز الهلال 1/صفر (معتز كبير)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2002م.
 * فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال من نهائي التنشيطية بالخرطوم 2002م.
 * (أبعد مجدي شمس الدين المريخ من نهائي كأس السودان 2002م).
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (خالد بخيت، طمبل)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2003م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (عمر بخيت، مجاهد)، درع الإنقاذ، يوليو 2003م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الثانية، سبتمبر 2003م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (معتز كبير، روبيرو)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2004م.
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (أبوحشيش)، درع الإنقاذ، أغسطس 2004م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/1 (طمبل، روبيرو/ السعودي)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2004م.
 * فاز الهلال بالترجيحية بعد التعادل 0/0 كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2004م.
 * فاز الهلال 3/صفر (صالح نيالا، هيثم مصطفى، طمبل)، الممتاز الأولى، يونيو 2005م.
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (العجب)، درع الإنقاذ بحضور رئيس الفيفا بلاتر، يوليو 2005م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الثانية، أكتوبر 2005م.
 * فاز المريخ بالترجيحية بعد التعادل 0/0 كأس السودان، ديسمبر 2005م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (جندي/ كلتشي)، الممتاز الأولى، مارس 2006م.
 * تعادل 0/0 درع الإنقاذ، 2006م (منح الدرع نهائياً للمريخ بالقرعة).
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (ريتشارد، قودوين)، الممتاز الثانية، أغسطس 2006م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر (ايداهو، العجب)، كأس السودان، ديسمبر 2006م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (موسى الزومة/ قودوين)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2007م.
 * فاز الهلال 3/2 (كرنقو، كلتشي، مهند/ طمبل، العجب)، الممتاز الثانية نوفمبر 2007م.
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (ايداهور)، كأس السودان ديسمبر 2007م.
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (طمبل)، الممتاز الأولى، أغسطس 2008م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (طمبل/مساوي)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2008م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/1 (سولي شريف، ايفياني/ باولينو)، نهائي تنشيطية الخرطوم، 2008م.
 * فاز المريخ بالترجيحية بعد التعادل 0/0 كأس السودان، ديسمبر 2008م.
 * تعادلا 1/1 (كلتشي/ هيثم مصطفى)، الممتاز الأولى، فبراير 2009م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر (لاسانا، كلتشي)، كأس سد مروي الذهبي، مارس 2009م.
 * تعادل 0/0 ذهاب مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا بالمريخ، يوليو 2009م.
 * فاز الهلال 3/1 (ديمبا، عمر بخيت، ايفوسا/قلق)، إياب مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا بالهلال، سبتمبر 2009م (طرد الباشا).
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (كلتشي)، الممتاز الثانية، ديسمبر 2009م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/1 (سادومبا2 /كلتشي)، كأس السودان، ديسمبر 2009م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (مهند، كاريكا)، الممتاز الأولى، يونيو 2010م (طرد بلة جابر والمعز).
 * فاز الهلال 3/2 (بشة2 ديمبا/ سعيد، لاسانا)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2010م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر (هنو، راجي)، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2010م (طرد بلة جابر ومساوي).
 * فاز المريخ 1/صفر (ساكواها)، الممتاز الأولى بالمريخ، مارس 2011م (بدون جمهور).
 * فاز الهلال بإنسحاب المريخ، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2011م.
 * تعادل 2/2 (الدافي، ساكواها/ سادومبا، مساوي)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2011م.
 * فاز الهلال 1/صفر (بشة)، الممتاز الأولى، أبريل 2012م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (كلتشي/ سادومبا)، ذهاب مجموعات الكونفدرالية بالهلال، أغسطس 2012م (طرد قلق).
 * تعادل 1/1 (رمضان عجب/ سانيه)، الممتاز الثانية، سبتمبر 2012م (تدمير طابق شاخور).
 * فاز المريخ 3/2 (ضفر، ساكواها2 /مهند2)، إياب مجموعات الكونفدرالية بالمريخ، أكتوبر 2012م.
 * فاز المريخ بالترجيحية، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2012م.
 * تعادل صفر/صفر، الممتاز الأولى، مارس 2013م.
 * فاز الهلال 3/2 (عمر بخيت، بويا، بشة/ غاندي، رمضان عجب)، الممتاز الثانية، سبتمبر 2013م.
 * فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، كأس السودان بالدمازين، 2013م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (نزار/ تراوري بمساعدة مدافع الهلال اتير)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2014م.
 * فاز المريخ 3/1 (ضفر، أيمن سعيد، راجي/ بكري المدينة)، كأس السودان، اكتوبر 2014م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الثانية، اكتوبر 2014م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (علاء الدين /كيبي)، درع الاستقلال، يناير 2015م.
 * تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2015م.
 * فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، كأس السودان بدنقلا، نوفمبر 2015م.
 * فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2015م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/1 (شيبولا، سادومبا/ ضفر)، الممتاز الأولى، يونيو 2016م.
 * فاز الهلال بانسحاب المريخ، الممتاز الثانية، 2016م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/صفر الكأس الفضية بمناسبة اليوبيل الفضي لصندوق دعم الطلاب (بكري المدينة، عاشور الأدهم)، السبت 8 ابريل 2017م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (شيبولا/ السماني الصاوي)، ذهاب مجموعات دوري الأبطال بالهلال، الجمعة 12 مايو 2017م.
 * فاز المريخ 2/1 (محمد عبدالرحمن2  /محمد موسى)، إياب مجموعات دوري الأبطال بالمريخ الجمعة 30 يونيو 2017م.
 * تعادل 1/1 (أحمد آدم /بشة)، الدورة الأولى للممتاز الأربعاء 30 أغسطس 2017م.
 * فاز الهلال 2/صفر (سموأل ميرغني، شيبولا) الدورة الثانية للممتاز، 2017م.
  * فاز المريخ 2/1 (أحمد آدم، التش /وليد بخيت) (ركلات جزاء) الدورة الأولى  لدوري النخبة الأربعاء 12 سبتمبر 2018م حكم القضارف النور عبدالله.
 * فاز الهلال 1/صفر (وليد بخيت الشعلة) الدورة الثانية لدوري النخبة 2018
 * فاز الهلال 2/1 (محمد موسى الضي، النعسان في مرماه/ سيف تيري) 2 نوفمبر 2018  درع زايد بالإمارات (حكم اماراتي).
 * تعادل صفر/صفر دورة النخبة  السبت 6 يوليو 2019 (المريخ بطلاً).
  * فاز المريخ 2/1 (رمضان عحب 2 /أطهر الطاهر) الدورة الأولى للممتاز  2019/2020 ( لم تكتمل لشغب جماهير الهلال.. واعتبرت النتيجة 2/صفر لصالح  المريخ).
 * (هناك مباراة لم تلعب على كأس السودان 2002م عندما قررت لجنة الطوارئ منح الكأس للهلال دون أن ينسحب المريخ)!

 حصيلة الألفية الجديدة

 * أقيمت  70 مباراة قمة.
 * فاز المريخ في 25 مباراة.
 * فاز الهلال في 22 مباراة.
 * انتهت 23 مباراة بالتعادل.
 * سجل الهلال 60 هدفاً..
 * سجل المريخ 57 هدفاً..
 * هداف الألفية الجديدة النيجيري كلتشي برصيد 7 أهداف (منها هدفان في مرمى المريخ وخمسة أهداف في مرمى الهلال).
 * فيصل العجب سجل 6 أهداف للمريخ.
 *هيثم طمبل سجل 6 أهداف (مناصفة في شباك الفريقين).
 * بشة سجل 5 أهداف للهلال.
 * سادومبا سجل 5 أهداف للهلال.
 * ساكواها سجل 4 أهداف للمريخ.
 * مهند الطاهر سجل 4 أهداف للهلال.
 * رمضان عجب سجل 4 أهداف للمريخ.
 * من اللاعبين الحاليين في المريخ هدفان لبيبو (اضافة إلى الغربال) وهدف لكل من السماني وبكري المدينة والتش وسيف تيري.
 * وفي الهلال هدفان لوليد الشعلة وهدف لكل من بويا ونزار وسموأل والضي وأطهر الطاهر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج 
إستهتار سوداني على الطريقة الإيطالية

  â–،  خلال مؤتمر صحفي أقامه رئيس الصليب الأحمر الصيني (صن شوبينج) أمس  الأول بإيطاليا عن مسببات تفشّي فايروس الكورونا بتلك الأرقام الضخمة  (بإيطاليا) ذكر (صن شوبينج) بأنهم وجدوا الكثير من (الثغرات) خصوصاً في  مدينتي (ميلان) و (كوردوبا).
 â–،  رئيس الصليب الأحمر الصيني قال (أن  إجراءات الحجر المنزلي ليست جادة، لأن وسائل المواصلات، ما زالت تعمل  والناس تتجول في أنحاء المدينة، ويتجمعوا في الفنادق، ورأيت الكثيرين لا  يلتزموا بالحماية الشخصية).
 â–،  وأضاف (لا أعلم حقيقة بماذا تفكرون  هنا، مطالبًا بتوقف كل شيء، مشددًا (لا بد أن تتوقف كل الأنشطة الاقتصادية،  ولا بد أن تتوقف جميع أشكال التقارب الاجتماعي التي تعودنا عليها، ولا بد  أن يبقى الجميع في منازلهم، ولا بد للجميع أن يستعد للتضحية من أجل حماية  الآخرين فحياة الأخرين هي أهم ما نملكه الآن).
 â–،  وعن التجربة  الصينية في مكافحة المرض، قال رئيس الصليب الأحمر الصيني (لدينا في مدينة  ووهان الصينية كان لا بد من مرور شهر كامل على الإغلاق التام، ثم استطعنا  العناية بالمرضى في المستشفيات، وبالتالي وصلنا للتحكم التام في المرض).
  â–،  إحصائيات اليوم الرابع على التوالي لم تسجّل أي إصابة في الصين منبع  الكارثة ومرتع الفايروس فلو ركزنا في نقطة محددة جداً لتصريحات (صن شوبينج)  سنعي لماذا لجأت الكثير من الدول (لشل) كل شئ تأهباً للمرحلة الحرجة.
  â–،  صن شوبينج ذكر جملة مهمة جداً وهى (شهر كامل من الإغلاق التام) ثم  والتي تفيد الترتيب مع التراخي (إستطعنا العناية بالمرضى) لأن مجابهة جائحة  كورونا في ظل تضاعف العدد اليومي للإصابات أمر غير ممكن وفشلت فيه أكبر  الدول الأوروبية والآسيوية التي تمتلك كل المقومات اللازمة للعناية  بالمرضى.
 â–،  ولكن بعض الدول مثل إيطاليا واسبانيا وألمانيا وايران  وأمريكا وفرنسا لم تعي حجم الكارثة إلا بعد الفوات الآوان (ولا زالت) غير  مكترثة لما يحدث حولها ولم تصدر قرارات صارمة بشأن الإجراءات الاحترازية  لإيقاف تفشي الفايروس ومن ثم التمكّن من علاج المصابين.
 â–،  الآن  باتت ايطاليا تتعامل مع مرضاها بفقه (طب الحروب) حيث يختار الأطباء  (البقاء) للأقوى وهو أن يتم تقديم جهاز التنفس الصناعي لمن هم أصغر سناً  ونزعه من كبار السن.
 â–،  ايطاليا تقريباً فقدت السيطرة وانهار نظامها  الطبي تماماً فحتى كتابة هذا المقال بلغ عدد المصابين (47 ألفا و21) توفي  منهم (4 الاف و32) وعولج منهم (5 الاف و 129) وكله بسب التراخي وتطبيق  الاجراءات الاحترازية المشددة.
 â–،  تنهار الدول الأوروبية (طبياً)  والسودان لا زال في يغط في (سبات عميق) فحركة الشوارع لم تختلف اطلاقاً  والتجمعات لازالت قائمة وتفشي هذا الوباء في السودان ربما قتل ثلاثة أرباع  سكانه دون تضخيم.
 â–،  ما يحدث في الأسواق وأسفل كبري الحلفايا وجلسات  المقاهي وتدخين الشيشة والحشد المهول من الفرّاشة والإزدحام الكبير يؤكّد  أن السودان يحتاج إلى تطبيق اجراءات صارمة وفرض هيبة الدولة بقوة.
 â–،   أعلم تماماً أن البعض يعتمد على رزق اليوم باليوم ولا يعقل أن يتوقف عن  العمل ولكن الإجراءات الاحترازية يجب أن تفرض على الكل حفاظاً على صحة  الجميع فأنت لا تريد أن تبقى بالمنزل لأجل قوت عيالك ولكن في حالة إصابتك  بالمرض فمن سيوفّر قوتهم وقتها.
 â–،  أخلوا الأسواق وأوقفوا الرحلات  الداخلية تماماً افرضوا حظر التجوال لأكبر عدد من الساعات وكل من يخالف تلك  الاجراءات زجوا به إلى مواقع العزل الصحي فحياة الناس ليست لعبة وهذا  الوباء كارثي بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى.
 â–،  تذكروا أن الأول من  مارس من العام 2020 سجّلت إيطاليا (270 حالة فقط) وخلال (ثلاثة أسابيع فقط)  قفز الرقم إلى (47 ألف و21 حالة) وكل ذلك بسبب السلوك الهزلي واللامبالاة  من قبل المواطن والدولة في التعامل مع هذه الكارثة بوعي شديد.
 â–،   النظام الطبي في السودان مهترئ وضعيف ويعتمد في المقام الأول على المشافي  الخاصة التي (تجزر المواطن) بأرقام فلكية للعلاج وهى (ذات المشافي الخاصة)  ستكون أول من يتنصّل من مجابهة جانحة الكورونا.
 â–،  لا نملك أية  مقومات ياعالم رجاء الزموا منازلكم وابتعدوا عن عبط التجمعات والكتشينة  والشيشة والمصافحة مارسوا تجارتكم اليومية وابتعدوا عن بعضكم البعض (مترين  على أقل تقدير) البسوا الكمامات وعقموا الأيادي وعززوا المناعة بالبرتقال  والبصل والثوم والعسل.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: اللهم احفظ بلاد المسلمين وأزل عنها هذا الوباء.
 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 

 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
 برقو الحوش والبوش
  × عقد السيد حسن برقو نائب رئيس الاتحاد العم للكرة ومسئول المنتخبات  الوطنية ، مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر أمس الأول تحدث فيه عن أمور عديدة كلها تشير  إلى فض معسكر المنتخب وتسريح لاعبيه.
 × كنت قد قلت قبلا أني احترم  هذا الرجل وأني أراه جادا ومتعاونا ويريد أن يقد عملا في خيرا للبلاد  والعباد، ولكن أقول بصراحة أنه لم يكن موفقا في كل كلمة نطقها في ذلك  المؤتمر.
 ×الرأي عندي هو، أن فض معسكر منتخب أو تسريح لاعبيه لا  يحتاج لعقد مؤتمر، لأن المؤتمرات تعقد لأجل توضيح حقائق تكون غائبة على  المتابعين، ولكن راعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم ما يحيط بالعالم وبلادنا من  وباء يهدد الكرة الأرضية في عيشتها، وهو السبب الذي فض المعسكر جبرا وقسرا  لا رضا أو تحنيسا أبدا أبدا.
 ×فإذا تخطينا عدم شرعية ذلك المؤتمر،  وذهبنا إلى محتواه ومضمونه، فنجده كله خارم بارم ولا يشبه تلك الصورة  الزاهية التي كنت أضعها للرجل قبلا .
 ×بدا على الرجل التوتر وسوء  اختيار الكلمات المناسبات ، وحتى ما ذهب إليه من تعليل عن سبب فض المعسكر،  كان مخذيا ومحبطا وكريها، فالرجل يقول بملء  فيه، أنه تم الفض استجابة لطلب  قنصل أسبانيا بإجلاء المدرب، وليس لقرارات بلده السيادية والصحية، دا شنو  دا، يا برقو.
 ×لو كان الرجل فطم لما عقد هذا المؤتمر أصلا، ولو كان  كذلك لقال استجابة للأمن الوقائي الصحي، ولقال قولا صفق له الكافة، ولكن  الفتى أراد أن يقول قولا قبيحا يشتم منه كراهة، أعوذ بالله.
 ×أما  قولك أنك عملت في الكرة قبل أن تعرف مدني الكرة فهذا قولا لا داعي له في  هذه الظروف التي تعاني بلادنا فيها من الجهوية والعنصرية وعدم القول  بالآخر، فنحن نريد أن يتحلى المثقفون بثوب التقدم والتحضر ويترفعون عن  الأشياء التي تؤخر ولا تقدم بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 × ولكن من باب العلم  نقول لبرقو أن تاريخ كرة القدم بالسودان بدا بواسطة الإنجليز وكانت مدني  ثالث ثلاثة مدن بدأت نشاط كرة القدم ببلادنا، وهي عطبرة أمدرمان ومدني.
  ×أنا أعلم أن برقو لم يرد قط الإساءة لمدني ولم يقل ذلك بدقة، ولكنه قالها  بغضب يريد غيظ بعض من يعتقد أنهم يروجون للإساءة إليه، وهنا أيضا نقول له،  مقامك الرفيع ومسئوليتك العامة تمنعك من النزول لهذا المستوى من الكلم  الركيك.
 × كما تحدث بسخرية غير مقبولة منه، وقال أن معسكر منتخبه لم  يكن في حوش ولا هم يتناولون البوش، فنقول للرجل البوش والحوش هما سكن  وعيشة أهل السودان، كما أن الصحة العالمية والمحلية لم تربط المرض بالبوش  والعيشة في الحوش.
 × خلاصة القول هو، أن كرة القدم هي أم الرياضة  وبالذات الشعبية، فيجب أن يكون قادتها على قدر المسئولية الوطنية، وعندما  تحل مثل هذه الأوبئة الفتاكة، ينبغي عليهم أن يتصدروا الموقف سندا ودعما  لمحاربة المرض، دون تردد أو عناد بغيض.
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــــــات 
 × المؤتمرات الصحفية يمنع عقدها إن كانت الأجواء غير صحية أو المسئول به شيء من توتر.
 × نشهد لبرقو بأن رجل إيجابي وله قدرات كبيرة في العمل العام.
 × برقو يقدم الكثير لعدة قطاعات في أولها قطاع الكرة.
 × نراه كثيرا في الأمور الاجتماعية ووسط الإدارة الأهلية وعناك في قلب النازحين.
 × رجل بهذه الكفاءة والحضور لا ينبغي له الانسياق خلف الأهواء الذاتية.
 ×حديث برقو لم يرد التقليل من مدني ولكن الغبن جعله يقول ما قال ، وهذه حماقة تحسب عليه.
 ×قارن برقو معسكر منتخبه ببروفات أغاني وأغني ، ثم ذكر البوش والحوش.
 × كرة القدم كل من حولها هم ناس الحيشان والبوش.
 × نحن بلد شعبي وتلقائي، ونجب الكرة بجنون، فيجب أن نبتعد بها عن كورونا.
 ×تصرفات برقو واتحاده تشير وكأنهم مثل البعض الذين يشككون في وجود المرض، ودي مرفوضة يا برقو.
 الذهبيــــــــة الأخيــــــرة
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول ، البوش والحوش هم عيشة ومعاش الناس، ولم يصبا أحدا بأذى فلا تستهتروا بهما.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى السلك
 بابكر سلك
 منظمات التسول العالمية.. 
 .
 .
 *سلبيات العهد البائد طالت كل مناحي حياتنا
 *لذا مسيرة الاصلاح الايجابي عليها اعباء كثيرة جدا
 *مثلا زي الكورونا دي
 *السيطرة عليها تتطلب سيطرة مطلقة علي المجتمع بكل فئاته
 *وتتطلب جهدا حكوميا وصرفا حكومي باهظ
 *وباستقراء واقع المجتمع السوداني
 *نجد وبكل صراحة ان السودانيين فيه اصبحوا قلة
 *لان حدودنا مفتوحه
 *والعهد البائد بفوضته وكميشناته قد فتح حدودنا علي مصرعيها
 *حتي قالوا ان الحبشي في لقاء تلفزيوني قال انو الديم كويس بس السودانيين كتروا فيهو
 *نحن نعلم بالعهود والمواثيق الدولية
 *ونعرف باللاجئين وحقوقهم وحق الامم المتحدة تجاههم وتجاهنا بوضفنا دولة مضيفة
 *ولكن لا يوجد قانون يلزمنا بان ندعم للاجنبي حياته ولو دخل هذا البلد بطريق غير شرعي
 *فماجدوي مشقة الحياة التي يسدد ثمنها المواطن
 *ثم يذهب ذلك السداد ليستفيد منه نيجري دخل البلد بالفوضي
 *تلك الفوضي مكنت الاجانب المخالفين من التقديم بكل جرأة لسلطات الاراضي ونيلها والسكن فيها وانشاء تجمعات كمان
 *تجمعات تصدر الجريمة والمرض والغرض
 *ايها الناس
 *ان منظمات التسول المنتشرة حتي الواحدة صباحا بجميع تقاطعات البلد دي
 *اطفال ونساء ورجال
 *ودفارات ترحلهم
 *ممكن تلقي واحدة تتسول وهي تحمل طفلا ملبساهو بامبرز
 *والمواطن الذي تمد يدها اليه طالبه من فضله
 *يكون طفلو بايت القوي و(بتقشة) بالحجر مشمتا او بربحة
 *هذه المنظمات يديرها مجرمون يسخرون اولائك الاجانب للتسول حينا وقد يسخروهم للجريمة احيانا اخري
 *من كل الدول بالذات دول غرب افريقيا تتكون تلك العصابات المنظمة
 *وقبل ان يسوء الحال اكتر
 *نرجوا تدخل السلطات وتخليص تقاطعات البلد من خطر المرض والتسول المنظم وعصابات الاتجار بالبشر
 *ايها الناس
 *ماذنب المواطن كي يقتسم لقمة العيش مع اجنبي دخل البلد بصورة غير شرعية
 *وماذنب الحكومة لتدعم علاج مواطني دول اخري ورغيفهم
 *بل وحتي جاز الدفار الذي يرحل منظمات التسول المنظم
 *القصة محتاجة وقفة واعادة للرصة
 *ايها الناس
 *معظم المخالفون للاقامة يعملون في مهن هامشية
 *عمال مطاعم او عمال منازل
 *الواحدة بتوفر من دخلها شهريا بين خمسين لمية دولار
 *لانها ساكنة مع ناس البيت
 *وبتاكل معاهم
 *وتشرب وتتعالج ملح
 *ماتتقاضاه تحولو دولار وترسلو بره
 *هو نحنا خلاص دولارنا مكفينا يعني؟؟؟؟
 *وفيهن واحدات ناسبننا بي ورق
 *وواحدات سبق النسب الورق
 *وواحدات بوكو حرام
 *يا حكومتنا
 *كلمناك
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *والينا
 *لف وشوف شوارعنا وصوانينا
 *مليون شحات حاتلقي
 *مافيهم واحد منينا
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال يعني مانستبعد كلب كمروني يداقسنا في جزارتنا الفي حارتنا وتاني يوم يطلع رقم وطني
 والي لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع مهم للجنة تراخيص الأندية يفضي إلى(10)  مخرجات
#زول_سبورت
 عقدت لجنة تراخيص الأندية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اجتماعا مطولا  يوم الأحد 22 مارس 2020م، في دورة اللجنة الجديدة، برئاسة المهندس عزالدين  الحاج، وقد تمخض على الاتي:-
 اولا: احيط الاجتماع علما بأن هنالك لائحة  جديده صادره من  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خاصة بتنظيم أعمال اللجنة،  سوف تقوم المقررية بتمليكها لكل الأعضاء بغرض الاطلاع والافادة وابداء  الرأي.. 
 ثانيا: امن الاجتماع في العمل على تنفيذ كافة المطلوبات بدقة، وذلك حتى يتمكن اي ناد من الايفاء بكافة الشروط الخاصة بالحصول على شهادة الرخصة  للموسم القادم، 2020 /  2021م.. 
 ثالثا: التزم الاجتماع بالعمل على الوقوف ميدانيا من داخل الأندية والاستادات على مطلوبات الحصول على الرخصة.. 
 رابعا: قرر الاجتماع التنسيق مع  لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام, وذلك بهدف تنفيذ مطلوبات الرخصة، وذلك من خلال شروط المنافسات.. 
 خامسا: قرر الاجتماع. السعي لعمل ورشة مستحدثة وغير تقليدية بهدف، ترسيخ مفاهيم ترخيص الأندية.. 
 سادسا: الاجتماع بالمدير الفني للاتحاد للتفاكر حول  آلية محور، برنامج  تنمية، الشباب الواردة ضمن متطلبات التراخيص من ناحية فنية.. 
 سابعا:  تمليك لجنة الاستئناف بهيئة التراخيص، لائحة التراخيص، وعمل اجتماع مشترك  تنويري لهم. بما قامت به هيئة. التراخيص منذ إنشائها ونماذج. لإنجازات  هيئات التراخيص داخل السودان، وخارجه
 تاسعا: بارك. الاجتماع وبشدة  السعي الكريم لخلق شراكة مع أجهزة الناشئين بهدف الاستفادة من السن العمرية  المطلوب خلال تعاون وثيق بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وهيئات رعاية  الناشئين.. 
   عاشرا: تقرر عقد ا لاجتماع القادم منتصف نهار السبت القادم الموافق 28 مارس 2020م.. افادنا بذلك
 المهندس عصام شعبان
 نائب الأمين العام للاتحاد
 ومقرر لجنة تراخيص الاندية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق 
 ناصر بابكر
 فساد متعدد المجالات

 * حتى  لحظة كتابة هذا العمود (عصر الأحد 22 مارس)، لم يصدر المريخ أي بيان جديد  أو يُحدِّد موعداً قاطعاً لاجتماعٍ يدرس من خلاله ما توصّلت إليه لجنة تقصي  الحقائق التي تم تكوينها يوم (19 مارس)، إلى جانب قرارات المجلس حول ما  تمّ في ملف الاستثمار.. مع أن التجاوُزات التي حدثت في هذا الملف لا تحتاج  إلى كل هذا الوقت لتوضيحها، سيما وأنّ هوية من وقّع على العقد من جانب مجلس  المريخ ومن فوّضه باتت معروفة، كما أنّ عضو لجنة الاستثمار الذي وقّع  إنابةً عن المستثمر باتت معروفة، وكذا الحال بالنسبة للعقد الذي تم توقيعه.
 * التأخير في حسم القضية يزيد من مخاوف الشارع المريخي التي بدأت منذ  إعلان أسماء لجنة تقصي الحقائق في ظل استمرار تغييب الدائرة القانونية  للنادي، إذ رجح كثيرون أن يكون الغَرض من تكوين تلك اللجنة هو إيجاد مَخرج  للقضية يقود المجلس للتجاوُز عن أعضائه الذين شاركوا في العبث الذي تم في  هذا الملف، سيما في ظل الأنباء التي تتردّد عن أن كل ما حدث كان بعلم آدم  سوداكال وموافقته، وأنّ خطواته اللاحقة ما هي إلا محاولة للتغطية على  مُشاركته، وهو ما جعل كثيرين يجزمون أن المجلس لن يجرؤ على محاسبة أحد من  المُتورِّطين حتى لا يفضح من تتم مُحاسبته عن كل خبايا وكواليس الملف ويكشف  حقيقة كل من شارك فيه.
 * وإن كان بطء المجلس في حسم القضية ووضع  النقاط على الحروف مُتوقّعاً لأنه يبحث عن مخرج لأعضائه المُتورِّطين، فإنّ  النقطة المُثيرة للتساؤلات تبقى حول تأخُّر أعضاء نادي المريخ في اتّخاذ  خطوات عملية لحماية مصالح النادي وحقوقه وتأجيل خطوة فتح بلاغ لدى نيابة  المال العام انتظاراً لما يفعله المجلس.. إذ لا يبدو أنّ انتظار تعامُل  المجلس مع القضية أمراً مُجدياً لأنه حتى حال فاجأ القاعدة الحمراء  بمُحاسبة المُخطئين وتجميد عملهم، فإنّ تلك الخطوة لن تكون كافية لبدء رحلة  ضرب أوكار الفساد التي تتطلّب وضع كل مفسد في مواجهة القانون لينال ما  يستحقه من جزاءٍ ويكون بمثابة عظة وعبرة لمن يُفكِّر في أن يسلك هذا الطريق  مستقبلاً.
 * قضية الاستثمار شهدت كل أنواع التجاوزات، وعندما تضعها  تحت المجهر لتبحث عن الأسباب التي تفتح الباب أمام تلك المُمارسات فتجدها  تتلخّص في كلمة واحدة وهي (الفوضى) من غياب للمؤسسية والنظام بصورة تفتح  الباب أمام كثير من المُستلقين والمتطلعين والطامعين للتغلغل في النادي ومن  ثم تجاوز صلاحياتهم وحدود مهامهم وصناعة الكثير من الغلاغل والفتن  والمشاكل وتقسيم المجلس إلى كتل ليسهل عليهم من بعدها تنفيذ أجندتهم  والوصول إلى أطماعهم.. فلو كان النادي يُدار ولو بالحد الأدنى من المؤسسية،  ولو كانت الشفافية حاضرة وإدارة المال تتم بالطريقة المثلى، لما وجد كل  طامع وكل من يفكر في تحقيق مصالح خاصة على حساب النادي الفرصة للوصول إلى  ما يصبو إليه، لكنها الفوضى التي تعتبر المنفذ الأكبر للفساد.
 *  تداعيات هذا الملف، قادتني على المُستوى الشخصي للتوصُّل إلى حقائق يشيب  لها الرأس حول شخصيات يبدو أنها تعيش بالكامل على الاحتيال وفي كل  المجالات، مُستغلةً حُسن نية بعض أصحاب المال من ناحية، ووجود الكثير من  الأرزقية وضعاف النفوس في الوسط الرياضي مِمّن لا يتورّعون في فعل أيِّ  شيءٍ وكل شيءٍ من أجل مصلحة مهما كانت كبيرة أو صغيرة.
 * وقريباً بإذن  الله تعالى وبعد أن يكتمل تجميع كل الخيوط، نبدأ في فضح تلك الشخصيات وعلى  رأسها شخصية لعبت دوراً بارزاً في الكثير من الأزمات والمشاكل والصراعات  والتجاوُزات التي تمّت في الفترة الفائتة والتي ساعدنا هذا التحقيق على جمع  الكثير من المعلومات بشأنها وبشأن مُمارستها للاحتيال على الكثيرين وفي  مجالات مُتعدِّدة قبل أن تجد الطريق سالكاً في المريخ مُؤخّراً لتنفذ إليه  وتنفث سمومها في كل الاتجاهات مُستغلةً بعض المُنتفعين الذين ابتلى الله  بهم الوسط الرياضي بشكل عام والمريخ بكل تأكيد ليس استثناءً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * أولمبياد طوكيو 2020 في طريقها للتأجيل
 * رئيس رابطة الرياضيين الألمان يرفض المشاركة في الأولمبياد
 * تقرير إسباني : برشلونة يخطط للاستغناء عن جريزمان
 * يوفنتوس يطمئن على رونالدو بعد إصابة ديبالا بكورونا
 * الدوري الإيطالي على حافة الإلغاء
 * وفاة لاعب رينجرز النيجيري إثر حادث مروع
 * بيريز: سانز أعاد بهجة دوري الأبطال للريال.. ويستحق التكريم
 * كورونا يضرب البلجيكي مروان فيلايني
 * سالجادو يودع لورنزو سانز: لن ينساك أي لاعب في مدريد
 * رئيس اليويفا: قدمنا أعظم تضحية بتأجيل اليورو
 * سوسو: ميلان يعيش الفوضى.. وأحظى بثقة إنريكي
 * روني: ليفربول يستحق لقب البريميرليج
 * أسينسيو بطل الدوري الإسباني في لعبة إلكترونية
 * رئيس ساوثهامبتون يقترح عودة البريميرليج بدون جماهير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
ود الشريف 

 ** واجهت واواجه الكثير من  النقد والهجوم غير المؤسس من جهات كثيرة منهم قراء وزملاء وذلك في دفاعي عن  الاخ حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية ورجل الاتحاد العام القوي  ولا  ولن أكترس لانني ادافع عن الرجل بالحق مثلما دافعت عن جمال الوالي لانه  قدم للمريخ وعن اشرف الكاردينال لانه قدم للهلال وعن صلاح إدريس قديما لانه  قدم للهلال وعن كمال شداد لانه نزر عمره لكرة القدم ويتعامل بالقانون لا  يعرف المريخ ولا الهلال واكتب عن برقو وكل هؤلاء بقناعة تامة 
 **  حسن برقو ومنذ تولي مسئولية الإشراف علي المنتخبات الوطنية تغير كل شيئ في  المنتخبات  ولا أتحدث عن النتائج انما أتحدث عن الاهتمام بالمنتخبات من حيث  الرعاية وتوفير كل من شأنه راحة اللاعبين والبحث عن افضل واميز المدربين  للاشراف علي تدريب المنتخبات الثلاث   منتخب اول وشباب وناشئين ولأول مرة  في تاريخ المنتخبات يدخل اللاعبين معسكرات في فنادق خمسة نجوم ولأول مرة لا  يعانون من شح المال ويصرفون حوافزهم اولا باول ولأول مرة في تاريخ المنتخب  الأول يتم انضمام محترفين سودانيين من الدوريات الأوربية  والعربية...باختصار يمكن أن نطلق علي فترة حسن برقو بالفترة الذهبية  للمنتخبات ويمكن أن تسألوا اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية وحسن برقو يضحي ويدفع  من جيبه ويعمل بكل قوة لاستقرار المنتخبات وكم مرة دفع مرتب المدرب الأجنبي  السابق الكرواتي وكم مرة تكفل بعلاج كثير من مشكلات واجهت اللاعبين ولو لا  حسن برقو لما وصل السودان الي نهائي بطولة الشان بالمغرب في ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ ...والان  حسن برقو لعب الدور الرئيسي في التعاقد مع المدرب الفرنسي لتدريب المنتخب  الأول وسهر الليل بالنهار حتي وصل معه لاتفاق وبرقو جاء أيضا بالمدرب  الفرنسي من أصل جزائري للاشراف علي تدريب منتخب الشباب وأقسم بالله صادقا  ان برقو قلبه علي هذا الوطن لا يريد جزاء ولا شكورا واعرف جيدا مدي تضحياته  ليكون السودان في القمة لكنه محارب وللاسف من بعض الصغار والحاقدين  والفاشلين وما يسعد ويفرح ان د كمال شداد متمسك به ويضع فيه ثقته كاملة  ويعتمد عليه في حل كثير من المشكلات وما نرجوه من بعض الاقلام ان تذهب الي  مكاتب الاتحاد العام وتطلع علي ملفات المنتخبات الوطنية لتعرف ماذا يفعل  الرجل ولو لا ضيق المجال لسردت كثير من التفاصيل عن مواقف الرجل مع  المنتخبات ...ومن فضلكم دعوه يعمل 
 ** نريد أن نعرف رأي د كمال شداد في سوداكال بعد أن ركب مكنة رئيس لنادي المريخ 
  ** و سوداكال في الحبس تم تكوين لجنة تسيير للمريخ وتم تكوين مجلس وفاقي  برئاسة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني ..فكيف يصبح سوداكال رئيسا وباي قانون 
 ** لا قضية شخصية لنا مع سوداكال نحترمه ونقدره ولكننا نريد أن نصل للحقيقة 
 حقيقة رئاسته للمريخ ونريد ان نعرف المريخ تابع للوزارة الولائية بالخرطوم  ام للاتحاد العام فحسب فهمنا المتواضع ان المريخ لم يوفق أوضاعه بإجازة  نظامه الأساسي وهذا يعني تبعيته للوزارة الولائية ولكن الاتحاد العام يؤكد  أن المريخ تابع له باي فهم لا ندري 
 ** فاتني في زحمة الأحداث ان  أكتب عن درة شندي ودرة الكرة الكرة السودانية عبدالمحمود ساردية الذي غادر  دنيانا في الاسبوع الماضي وترك جرحا غائرا وعبد المحمود أحد  احرف من لعب  كرة القدم في السودان ولا يقل شأنا عن نصرالدين جكسا وكمال عبد الوهاب  وسانتو وعلي قاقرين  ورفض عروض المريخ والهلال وفضل البقاء في شندي ..نسأله  تعالي ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته والتعازي الصادقة نسوقها لأسرته ولكافة  الرياضيين بشندي العظيمة 
 ** قال الزعيم محمد الياس...لو لا التركي  اوكتاي لهبط المريخ للدرجة الأولي...اوكتاي دفع لغارزيتو أكثر من ظ،ظ ظ  ألف  دولار ولو لا ذلك لكان المريخ في خبر كان
 ** ابو اواب جدير بقيادة لجنة الاستثمار في المريخ ولكن ...سنعود باذن الله 
  ** ما هي قصة الشاحنات واللواري التي تحتل الجهة الغربية  لنادي المريخ من  فترة طويلة ..ماذا تفعل وما هي قصة حوض السباحة بنادي المريخ ومن المسئول  عن الكوش والاوساخ المحيطة بالنادي والاستاد ولن نسال عن موعد انتهاء العمل  في تأهيل الاستاد 
 ** الزولفأني أكد وللمرة الثانية انه واثق من موقفه ولم يتسلم جنيه واحد من مقدم العقد 
 ** لجنة المسابقات وكما توقعنا رفضت شكوي حي العرب في المريخ والهلال وحي العرب وعلي طريقة المريخ ماشي كأس 
 ** في شندي العظيمة تلقي بنات جعل ..واحدات في المتمة زي لون العسل 
 ** آخر دبوس 

 ** ولاء البوشي تطالب بالتحقيق مع حسن برقو.....حكمة والله وحكاية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 مملكة برقو


 بالأمس ـ و ربما هي المرة الأولي ـ استمعت لتصريحات اذاعية لرئيس لجنة المنتخبات حسن برقو و الذي كان يتحدث عن فضّ معسكر المنتخب.
  في البدء استغربت و بشدة للطريقة التي يتحدث بها الرجل عن منتخب الوطن و  المنطق الضعيف الذي برّر به موقفه الغريب من وضع اللاعبين في معسكر  (اعدادي) في ظل انتشار فيروس الكورونا و في ظل (انعدام) النشاط الرياضي بكل  منافساته في كل أنحاء العالم.
 كل حجج برقو إرتكزت في فرضية أن  يتعرف الجهاز الفني الجديد علي مقدرات و امكانيات لاعبيه.. و كأنما هذا  الهدف السامي يستحق التضحية بأرواح لاعبي المنتخب و من ثم المساهمة في نشر  الوباء بداخل البلاد!!
 يورغان كلوب.. ضحي بحلم ليفربول بمعانقة درع  الدوري الانجليزي ـ بعد صبر 30 عام ـ مقابل الحفاظ علي حياة لاعبيه و جمهور  كرة القدم.. و حسن برقو ـ الذي نعته المذيع بصفة دكتور ـ يكابر و يصرّ علي  وضع اللاعبين مع لاعب قادم من ايطاليا ليتدربوا فقط أمام ناظرّي مدربهم و  الذي طالب برقو بكتابة إقرار بتحمل مسئولية صحة اللاعبين خلال هذا المعسكر  العجيب!!
 برقو.. أدعي بأن السفارة الفرنسية خاطبته رسمياً بإخلاء  سبيل مدرب الفريق.. و أضاف بأنه لولا هذا الطلب لما فضّ معسكر المنتخب  نهائياً ضارباً بقرارات الوزارة عرض الحائط!!
 بالطبع فالسيد برقو  يتوهم بأن ـ الفيفا ـ ستحميه ضد تدخلات الوزارة.. و هو لا يدري بأن الاتحاد  الدولي و كل الاتحادات القارية قد أوقفت نشاطاتها و انبرت مع باقي مؤسسات  العالم في الحرب ضد الكورونا.
 مقدرات برقو ـ الضعيفة للغاية ـ تكشفت  أمام الجميع و هو لا يفرّق بين القرار الفني و حالة الطوارئ.. و مُضحك  للغاية أن يظُن برقو بأن المنتخب هو اقطاعيته الخاصة ليقرر فيها كيفما شاء.
 حتي طريقة حديثه غريبة.. فهو يتحدث بصيغة الأنا (لعيبتي.. منتخبي.. مدربي) و كأنما سيادته يملك هذا المنتخب منفرداً؟!
  مملكة برقو.. تمتلك لجنة اعلامية خاصة.. مع أنها لجنة ـ صغيرة ـ من لجان  الاتحاد العام و التي تتبع لتوجيهات الأمين العام و رئيس الاتحاد!!
  مملكة برقو.. تمنحك الاحساس بأن الأخير يدفع من حرّ ماله علي المنتخب.. و  الحقيقة تقول بأن الاتحاد العام و الدولة هما من يتوليان الصرف بالكامل علي  المنتخب!!
 مملكة برقو.. هي تضخيم لشخصية بلا قدرات علمية أو ادارية  أو رياضية حتي.. و أن مجرد اطلاق صفة دكتور عليه مدعاة للسخرية و الضحك  ملء الأفواه ذلك أن قدراته الصفرية ستفضحه بمجرد النطق بكلمةٍ واحدة.
  ختاماً.. نتمني أن يتم التحقيق مع هذا الشخص في كل ما قاله و مسّ به سيادة  البلد.. و أن يتم تحجيم شخصيته التي تفرعنت لدرجة أن ظن بأنه مالك المنتخب  الوحيد.
 نبضات متفرقة
 متي تتم مراجعة الدرجات العلمية التي اغدقت بها بعض الجامعات علي كل من هبّ و دبّ.
 شخص جاهل و ضعيف القدرات و ينال صفة دكتور!!
 ما هي مؤهلات برقو؟ العلمية أو الادارية؟
 كله كوم.. و ادعاء برقو بأن (الكورونا استهبال) كوم تاني!!
 يعني العالم كله مستهبل.. و الدكتور المتمكن برقو (اخصائي الفيروسات الالمعي) هو الوحيد العارف (البير و غطاها)!!
 نتمني أن تستفيد وزارة الصحة من هذا الدكتور (الجاهل) ليستزيد العالم من خبراته و امكانياته المهولة.
 ما هي نتائج لجنة تقصي الحقائق حول ملف الاستثمار بنادي المريخ؟
 متي سيتم عرّض عقد الاستثمار أمام الكافة؟
  بالأمس جمعتني مكالمة هاتفية بمولانا الأمثل ـ رئيس اللجنة القانونية  التابعة للجنة الاستثمار ـ أخبرني خلالها بأنه لم يطّلع علي عقد الاستثمار  بصورته النهائية و أنه لم يُستشار في كل خطوات كتابة العقد و حتي لحظة  توقيعه!! بل زاد علي ذلك بأنه لم يشاهد العقد حتي الآن!!
 حسب معلوماتي.. فمن صمم العقد هو محامي من خارج اللجنة القانونية التابعة للنادي أو تلك التابعة للجنة الاستثمار!!
  توقيع العقد ـ مثار الأحداث ـ تم برعاية الصادق مادبو و عمر محمد عبدالله و  علي أبشر و بعلم مشجع المريخ سوداكال ـ بالهاتف ـ من داخل محبسه.
  مادبو بصفته رئيس النادي المكلف.. وقع علي تفويض لعمر محمد عبدالله (يوم  13/1/2020) بدون علم باقي أعضاء المجلس و بدون صدور قرار من المجلس!!
  تفويض مادبو لعمر حمل الصيغة التالية: (نحن مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ  الرياضي المسجل وفق قانون هيئات الشباب و الرياضة ولاية الخرطوم و بموجب  السلطات المخولة للمجلس وفق النظام الأساسي المادة 1 الفقرة 13 قد فوضنا  السيد عمر محمد عبدالله عبدالرحمن ليوقع نيابةً عن المجلس علي العقد  الاستثماري مع السيد محمد ابو عوف حسب الرسول عبدالرحمن).
 مادبو منح  نفسه سُلطات المجلس و قام بتفويض عمر بدون علم زملائه و قبضا مقدم الصفقة  البالغ قدره 100 ألف دولار (8 مليار جنية) لاكمال التسجيلات السابقة!!
 تحت أي بند دخلت هذه الأموال خزينة النادي؟
 هل دخلت علي شكل مساهمة و تبرع كريم من ابو اواب في التسجيلات؟
 ام هي عبارة عن دين مُسترد من ريع المشاريع الاستثمارية؟
  ما هي المستندات التي يملكها ابو اواب ليحفظ بها حقه من استغلاله و  استخدام امواله في التسجيلات حال انهيار صفقة الاستثمار التي تم وعده بها؟
 لولا رفض أبو اواب تسديد دفعة جديدة من الدولارات لما علم أحد من الجمهور او باقي اعضاء المجلس عما يجري في الخفاء!!
 لماذا اخفي مادبو و عمر الأمر عن باقي الأعضاء؟
 المجلس اجتمع عشرات المرات و قضية الاستثمار لم تكن من اجندة أي اجتماع؟
  عمر محمد عبدالله كان في طريقه لدبي لتوقيع عقد بنك المريخ (قبل ان يعيده  سوداكال من المطار) و زملائه و جمهور المريخ لا يدرون شيئاً؟
 هل المريخ مرهون لوصاية الصادق و عمر فقط؟
 أين وزارة الشباب و الرياضة مما يحدُث في المريخ الآن؟
 نتمني أن نسمع عن نتائج التقصي اليوم و أن يتم تمليك الحقائق للجمهور.
 نبضة أخيرة
 قال دكتور قال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باني :عودة النشاط مرهونة بانتهاء كورونا
 .
 .
  قال الفاتح  باني، أنّ عودة النشاط في العالم مرهونة بالتطوّرات التي يشهدها بسبب  (كورونا) وأضاف دون شك نحترم قرارات السلطات السودانية ونشيد بها،  وبالتأكّيد لا أحد يريد استمرار النشاط على حساب صحّة الجميع وكان اتحاد  كرة القدم السوداني قد أصدر قرارًا الأسبوع الماضي، قضى بتعليق النشاط إلى  أجلٍ غير مُسمى ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب في الخرطوم بعد تعطيل الدوري التنزاني بسبب كرونا

  ﻋﺎﺩ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﻧﺠﻢ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ، ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻔﺸﻲ ﻓﺎﻳﺮﻭﺱ ‏( ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺠﺪ‏) ﻭﻳﺮﺍﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﺑﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ، ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﺪﺭﺱ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﺒﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ‏(ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ‏) ﻭﻧﺸﺮ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻓﻴﺪﻳﻮ ﻟﻪ ﻳﺸﻴﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﻭﻣﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكد عدم تسلمهم لما يفيد برفض شكواهما ضد المريخ والهلال
 سكرتير حي العرب يعلن تصعيد قضيتهما ضد القمة الى أعلى المستويات

 
  اعلن النور طه باشري، الامين العام لنادي حي العرب بورتسودان، عدم  استلامهم في مجلس ادارة النادي العرباوي، حتى ظهر أمس الاحد قرار لجنة  المسابقات التابعة لاتحاد كرة القدم (مكتوباً) والمتعلق برفض الشكوى التي  تقدموا بها ضد المريخ في لاعبه طبنجة، وضد الهلال حول عدم قانوينة مشاركة  لاعبه دفع الله في المباراتين السابقتين باستاد بورتسودان في الدورة  الثانية للدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم اواخر شهر فبراير واوائل شهر مارس الماضيين على التوالي..
 ثقة وتصعيد
 وابان باشري في تصريحات خاصة انهم في نادي حي العرب سمعوا عن رفض الشكوتين  في اجهزة الاعلام والوسائط، مشيراً الى انهم وعقب استلامهم لخطابي الرفض  سيتخذوا الاجراءات المناسبة وبالطريقة التي تحفظ لهم حقوقهم والمتعلقة  بنقاط المباراتين الست.. وقال باشري:" حال استلامنا لمكتوب رسمي من اتحاد  الكرة ولجنة المسابقات يعلن فيه رفض الشكوتين فاننا جاهزون للتصعيد الى  أعلى المستويات.. وستكون بدايتنا بالتقدم باستئناف الى لجنة الاستئنافات  باتحاد الكرة، على اعتبار ان ذلك هو الاجراء والتدرج الطبيعي في اي شكوى،  واذا لم تنصفنا فاننا سنواصل البحث عن حقوق نادينا، ونصعد القضية الى اعلى  المستويات وصولاً الى محكمة كاس بلوزان"..!!
 مرجعية لجنة المسابقات
 واشار باشري الى ان لجنة المسابقات اتخذت اتحاد الخرطوم كمرجيعة لها  للتأكد من صحة تسجيل الثنائي طبنجة ودفع الله وحقيقة عمرهما.. وقال:" لجأوا  الى اتحاد الخرطوم للتأكد من صحة معلومات تتعلق بتاريخ ميلاد تسجيل لاعبين  يلعبان في ناديين ينتميان الى ولاية الخرطوم هما المريخ والهلال، في وقت  نرى فيه ان اتحاد الخرطوم يعتبر جهة غير محايدة في مثل هذه القضايا، وكان  لابد للجنة المسابقات ان تلجأ الى السجل المدني الذي يعتبر هو الجهة  المحايدة التي يمكن الاستناد على قراراها وفتواها التي تكون حاسمة على  اعتبار انها جهة حيادية ومسئولة عن مثل الاجراءات المتعلقة باعمار اللاعبين  وتأكيد صحتها من عدمه"..!!
 قرار معيب
 وابان باشري ان قرار لجنة  المسابقات معيب ولا علاقة له بالمنطق ولا القانون وقال:" سمعنا ان اجتماع  لجنة المسابقات الذي تم فيه اتخاذ قرار رفض الشكوتين لم يكن قانونياً من  حيث عدد الاعضاء الذين شاركوا وحضروا المناقشات واتخذوا قرار الرقض،  وبالتالي فان كل الظروف تؤكد اننا على حق، وباذن الله قادرون على حفظ حقوق  النادي ونعلم كيف سننال النقاط بالطرق القانونية ونحفظ للنادي حقوقه"..!!
 قرار لجنة المسابقات
 وكانت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني، قد اعلنت أول  أمس رفض شكوى نادي حي العرب بورتسودان ضد فريق المريخ الخرطوم بشأن مشاركة  لاعبه "طبنجة".. كما رفضت اللجنة باتحاد الكرة، شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال؛  وكان حي العرب قد اشتكى الهلال مشككا في صحة مشاركة لاعبه "دفع الله منصور"  بحجة أنه من مواليد 1998، في المباراة التي فاز بها الهلال يوم 1 مارس  الجاري ضمن الأسبوع السادس من الدور الثاني للدوري ؛ وتلزم لائحة مسابقة  الأندية بإشراك لاعبين من مواليد 2003..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات مثيرة لـ (مدثر خيري) عن ملف الاستثمار في المريخ
 .
 .
  أدلى المدير التنفيذي للمريخ د. مدثر خيري ظهر أمس، بتصريحات للإذاعة  الرياضية تطرق من خلالها لقضية الاستثمار التي تثير جدلاً واسعاً بعد  التحقيق الذي نشرته (الصيحة).. حيث وصف خيري الملف بالشائك والكبير، وقال:  المجلس كوّن قبل فترة لجنة مؤقتة للاستثمار بموجب النظام الأساسي 2019  برئاسة محمد أبو أواب وتم إخطار اللجنة أن تفعيلها سيتم وفقاً للوائح التي  يفترض أن يتم إعدادها لكن بعدها حدثت إشكالات حيث تابع الناس أن اللجنة قد  تكون عملت بصلاحيات تجاوزت صلاحياتها مثل  عمل “لوقو” وتعيين لجان تتبع لها وما شابه، وهذه كلها مخالفات، وأضاف:  بعدها تم طرح عقد اطلعنا عليه ولم نعلق عليه، لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون نفس  الشخص في لجنة الاستثمار ومستثمر في الوقت ذاته، لأن الأمر يعتبر تعارض  مصالح، وبعدها صدر قرار بتجميد عمل اللجنة وتكوين لجنة تقصٍّ للحقائق بعد  أن تأكد أن هنالك عقداً تم توقيعه، وذلك لمعرفة إن كان العقد الذي وقع هو  ذات العقد الذي طرح سابقاً أم عقد مختلف، وإذا ما كان العقد تم توقيعه بناء  على قرار صادر من مجلس الإدارة ووفقاً لتفويض صادر من المجلس، وهل الشخص  الذي قام بالتوقيع له الحق في ذلك، ما يعني أن التقصي لن يتم مع أبو أواب  فقط، بل لمعرفة كل الحقائق، وحال ثبت أن هنالك أخطاء إدارية وقع فيها الناس  فيمكن محاسبتهم، وحال: كان الطرف الآخر هو المخطئ فيمكن أن يحاسب. وأكد  خيري أنهم ينتظرون تسليم اللجنة لتقريرها اليوم أو غداً على أقصى تقدير  وبعدها سيجتمع المجلس ليدرس التقرير، ومن ثم يوضح الحقائق للرأي العام  والقرارات التي توصل إليها.. وأكد المدير التنفيذي أنهم في المريخ لا  يرفضون الاستثمار كمبدأ، وقال: نحن في المريخ لا نرفض الاستثمار ولا نرفض  المستثمرين، لكن ينبغي أن يتم الأمر في إطار النظام الأساسي وأن يتم فتح  باب الاستثمار أمام الجميع بعيداً عن الاحتكار وأضاف: أي مشروع من الطبيعي  أن تكون له مواصفات تحددها لجنة مختصة ومجالات الاستثمار في المريخ كثيرة  ومتنوعة، ولا يمكن رهنها لشخص واحد..وأكد د. خيري، أن المطلوب هو المحافظة  على حقوق المريخ أولاً ومحاسبة المخطئين ثانياً، وتشجيع الاستثمار ثالثاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة يتراجع عن قرارات الامس
 .
 .

  قالت مصادر  ان رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني كان ينوي التراجع عن قرار  اللجنة في اجتماع امس والخاص برفض شكاوى نادي الخرطوم الوطني والهلال  الفاشر وحي الوادي نيالا، ضد الأهلي الخرطوم في صحة مشاركة لاعبه الدولي  السوداني دومينيك أوبوي، وقالت مصادر ان (باني) اجري اتصال بدكتور (شداد)  رئيس اتحاد الكرة بعد نهاية الاجتماع ومغادرته مكاتب الاتحاد يخبره فيه  ببعض الاخطأ التي صاحبت هذا القرار وانه يريد التراجع عنه وتعديله لكن بروف  شداد رفض ذلك وطالبه بن يذهب المتضرر الي الاسئناف ان كان هناك اي خطا  وافادت المصادر ان شداد تعامل بحده مع رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني في  هذا الامر وجاءت شكوي هذه الاندية في الخلل في التعاقد مع اللاعب دومينيك  أوبوي معه بعد انتهاء فترته مع ناديه السابق الخرطوم الوطني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يخفض القوة العاملة إلى (50%) 
 .
 .
  أوضح الأمين  العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني دكتور حسن أبو جبل؛ أن الاتحاد حرص على  إنفاذ التوجيهات الصحية في البلاد من الجهات المختصة، و قرر العمل بنسبة  (50%) من العاملين في الاتحاد، حيث يتم العمل بالتناوب. وأشار ابو جبل   بحسب سونا إلى أنهم – بالتعاون مع ولاية الخرطوم – سيقومون بتعقيم مكاتب  الاتحاد والأكاديمية يوم الاثنين 23 مارس 2020م، وناشد الأمين العام  المراجعين والزوار بالمساعدة على إنفاذ التوجيهات وعدم التواجد إلا للضرورة  القصوى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية 
 عبدالله ابو وائل
 (الفتنة) نائمة لعن الله من ايقظها!!..  
 .
 .
 [تشهد الساحة المريخية حراكا اعلاميا بظهور عدد من الشخصيات المريخ بوسائل  الاعلام المختلفة للحديث في قضايا لا نعلم من المستفيد من فتحها في هذا  التوقيت وما الفائدة التي سيجنيها هؤلاء من صب الزيت علي النار!
  [بالامس تحدثت الي الاذاعة الرياضية من خلال استضافة بالهاتف كان وراءها  الزميل “عمر عطية” الذي نشهد له بفتح ملفات ساخنة يكون لها مفعول السحر في  مناقشتها بوسائل التواصل الاجتماعي!
 [لم اتردد مطلقا في وصف ما يحدث من  حراك بـ(الفتنة الكبري) التي تستهدف المريخ في استقراره وطالبت اطراف  الصراع الاداري بان يتقوا الله في المريخ الذي نعشقه ونتفق جميعا في حبه!
 [ لن يستفيد المنتمون للمريخ من تصريحات “شمس الدين الطيب” عضو مجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ (المستقيل) بشأن عدم اعترافه برئاسة “سوداكال” ولن يغير حديث  العضو المستقيل واقع الاحمر سواء ولن يستفيد عاشق الاحمر من تصريحات  “الزولفاني” سواء تسلّم مقدم عقده او لم يتسلمه!
 [كنا نعتقد ان اطلاق  سراح “سوداكال” سيمكنه من اداء مهامه علي الوجه الاكمل وان رئيس المريخ  سيجد السند والعون من اهل المريخ لكننا نتفاجأ بتلك الحرب التي يقف من  ورائها من يسعي لزرع الفتنة بين اهل المريخ ويوقظها لتقضي علي حاضر ومستقبل  هذا النادي الذي لم يشهد استقرارا في ظل الحرب يتعرض لها المجلس المنتخب!
 [لم يفوت اعداء النجاح فرصة اطلاق سراح رئيس النادي ليصبوا الزيت علي  النار في انتظار ان تقضي علي ما تبقي من ناد لن يسقط صريعا حتي وان تكالب  عليه الاعداء!
 [شخصيا اقف الي جانب الحق ولا اخشي في ذلك لومة لائم  لذلك فانني اتحسر علي حال هؤلاء الرجال الذين يلجأؤون للاعلام للادلاء  بافادات يتضرر منها الزعيم ويخسر بسببها الكثير وابكي علي حال هؤلاء  الباحثين عن تصفية حسابات شخصية كان الاولي ان تكون بعيدا عن ساحة عشقنا  الاحمر.
 [حال المريخ لن ينصلح في ظل هذه الفتنة التي تم ايقاظها في هذا  التوقيت ولمن لا يعرفون فان قصة (الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من ايقظها) هي قصة  حقيقية حدثت في زمن سابق حينما اختارت اسرة لابنها عروسة اسمها “فتنة” ولم  يسبق للعريس رؤيتها لكنه كان معجبا بالاسم وفي ليلة الدخلة تفاجأ بعروس  (دميمة) لا يستطيع النظر في وجهها من شدة قبحها فخاف منها وابتعد عنها  وغادر غرفة نومه وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي اتته امه وسألته عن “فتنة” فقال  لها انها نائمة وحينما همت امه بايقاظها قال لها يا امي ان (الفتنة نائمة  لعن الله من ايقظها)!
 مشهد اخير
 [رسالة من الزميل “مرتضي ابوعاقلة”  للبروف “كمال شداد” يقول فيها سيدي رئيس الاتحاد العام ان ما قام به  المدعو “حسن سكينة” تجاه الاعلاميين في مباراة دنوباوي وهلال الثغر بمنعهم  من الدخول ومنهم شخصي و”رضا مصطفي الشيخ” ممثل التلفزيون القومي وسماحه  لبعض الصحفيين بالدخول في سابقة لم يحدث لها مثيل ولم يتوقف الامر عند ذلك  بل طالبنا بدفع قيمة التذكرة رغم ابرازنا للبطاقة الصحفية لذلك فاننا نطالب  البروف بطرد هذا الشخص وابعاده عن مراقبة المباريات بدار الرياضة ام درمان  وتعيين بديل له يحترم الشخصيات الرياضية وابناء ام درمان.

*

----------

